# Help - advert pirates question.



## spork (Jun 19, 2009)

It appears that my posted words are being confiscated by google-ads.

Looks like any first post for a new thread is likewise mined by google for keywords, and double-underlined for mousover-popups, without our explicit intention.

Can DC please direct me to a FAQ regarding this practice.
I'm not overly annoyed by it, but I need to know...

Thanks

woe be to anyone who includes the unfortunate word 'mortgage' into their DC postings...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2009)

chopsticks said:


> It appears that my posted words are being confiscated by google-ads.
> 
> Looks like any first post for a new thread is likewise mined by google for keywords, and double-underlined for mousover-popups, without our explicit intention.
> 
> ...




You'll see this if you visit the site without logging in.  This is what visitors see.  If you sign in, these things are not visible.


----------



## spork (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks, Andy.  Next Q, is there a way for me to delete this thread?  I'm clearly a newbie, but I hope to become a respectably DC member.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually, chopsticks, there really is no need to delete this thread.  It can be a "learning" tool for other new members.  Thanks for bringing up your question.


----------

